# YET ANOTHER INDUSTRIAL SWITCHER



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Inspired by Vic Smith's conversion of one of Hartland's Mack switchers, I dug an old Mack out of the box and started whacking away. I decided on a different design and spent many happy hours designing as I built. A generator model contributed the engine and the core of it's radiator. Below are some of the parts that made the "design as you build" cut.









The driver started life in the cab of a Bachmann railtruck. The seat and console were made of styrene. The controls came from a tractor model.









After a number of false starts and abandoned parts that just didn't look right, this is the final version, all weathered and ready to get to work.





































Seeing Don Gage's Dizzies inspired me to add the barrier stripes which I think, really sets off the heavy duty industrial look. Don made the trip down to my place to demonstrate his skills as a drybrusher. He did most of the weathering but I tackled it and found that I had been doing several things wrong in my early attempts and now my part looks almost as good as his. Thanks, Don. I'll keep practicing.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice job! I really like the detailed look. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one cool looking critter! Want to weather my baby Climax?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
That is very, very nice. I agree, the stripping give it a very industrial look.
Rick Marty


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the detailing, particularly the motor. The whole works looks great, however! Thanks for sharing the pixes.

Les


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

That's cool. I love it. Very "chunky". I don't know about the stripes though-- they might be TOO "safe" for my line. ;-) I think most of the crew on my R.R.
would be missing appendages. 


Seriously though, awesome job. 

Regards,


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks the part for sure!!!! 

What was the maker of the generator kit?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"...What was the maker of the generator kit?..."'

I got mine thru USA 

Bob that looks absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice critter Bob. Design as you build is the only way to go. Who needs blueprints? 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool (despite being internal combustion). 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, it's just a wonder what you can do in a couple of hours. Fabulous job. Where are the batteries.....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's why he got in done so quickly and easily--he left the batteries in the car, where they belong. (Evil Grin)









Les


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, for all the nice comments. Also, a giant THANK YOU to Dwight for helping me with the picture posting process. It was here all the time and I haven't been inclined to explore the process on my own. I try to spend as little time as possible at the computer so I can spend more time with domestic assignments and some occasional model building. 

Here's a couple of pictures of the complete generator. I bought two from the Bridgemasters guys as a flat load but that never happened. i don't know whether they have more or who manufactured them.

















Notice the radiator. I built a frame for the model from styrene and fit the grill (black in the left photo) with the grooves vertical. The back of the fan unit also survived the cutting and much of it holds the engine and the radiator together.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, Why should I mess with batteries when I have perfectly good track power. My trains don't go outside so I don't have problems with dirty track. 
This loco will be running on the Door Hollow Shortline at the Big Train Show in June. 

As far as whipping it together, the first picture I took of the building process was taken February 15th. It takes a while with the domestic assignments that just keep coming. Another factor is the 74 years that have passed since I arrived on the planet and the energy level isn't what it used to be.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridgeworks! thats where I got mine too, but I remember he said they were originally made by USA


Bob's Critter is far more elaborate than mine, which I didnt even bother to modify the generator. I like that Bob reused the HLW cab.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob,

I got my daughter to sit down and show me how to post pixes. I keep in on a sheet of paper right next to the mouse. I like Vic's critter--it is his, I hope--(hurrying because FW rattled my food dish) I have one of a Crampden 6-2-0 posted elsewhere. I don't do diesels, though this last spate of pixes makes me sorta think about it, thus I have nothing germaine to post here. You guys are doing excellent stuff.

Les


----------

